# Bach inventions/sinfonias



## ibrahim (Apr 29, 2017)

does any1 else like these. 

Inventions: two part (non-strict) fugues.

Sinfonias: three part fugues.

Sinfonia no. 15 is my fave...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

What's not to like? Expertly crafted pieces, great lyricism, plenty of variety, and ever so easy on the ears.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

ibrahim said:


> does any1 else like these.
> 
> Inventions: two part (non-strict) fugues.
> 
> ...


Great pieces, weird pianist. This guy has the ability to make every piece he play sound "Post-Minimalistic" and "Ambient". Some stuff might work that way but I`ve recently listened to his debut album from 2009 on YT and he somehow manages to play pretty heavy stuff like Brahms and Beethoven that way. It`s as if he`s doing some kind of "Post-Minimalist Missionary work". 

I know the OP probably isn`t about the performance but it just hit a nerve in me I guess.


----------

